# Newbie w/ 4 years of symptoms



## nsdnjbl (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi!

I'm 36 years old with 3 kids.

4 years ago I started experiencing pain in my lower left side. There wasn't any life altering situation that happened to make this begin...it just began.

I dealt with the pain for about 10 months before consulting my OB. I had a multitude of tests, everything came back normal. He sent me to a GI doctor. We tried Bentyl and Linzess which helped a little but after another year of dealing with chronic pain he finally agreed to a colonoscopy. Results came back great. A small amount of irritation, but no other problems. Official diagnosis is IBS-C

We've tried many different mediciation combos, nothing has given me much relief.

Currently I'm taking desipramine 25mg , Align probiotic, and miralax every day. I've been on this combo for three weeks. The first week I felt great. I was pooping , no pain and I had energy! It was amazing. Two days ago, I'm experiencing pain again. It never goes away.

My whole life revolves around how I feel. I don't go somewhere where I can't sit down. My husband and children are affected by it as well. I'm depressed, and worse thought about suicide.

My doctor will not give me pain meds. Told me to take tylenol. Said narcotics would make me more constipated. I've taken 1500mg of tylenol before and pain never budge.

I would say on average the pain is a 4-5 ( on pain scale) every day.

I'm glad I stumbled on this site today. I've been reading varies stories and I see now that I'm not alone.

I'm so frusterated with my body, and I wish I could find some relief.

Has anyone gotten an ileostomy bag to rid the IBS?

Just curious.

Thanks for being so open! It's not every day you can talk about your bowl habits.


----------



## Leeloh (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm new here and maybe this is a stupid question, but have you made any changes to your diet? My son was told to follow the fodmap diet!

My heart goes out to you, living with so much pain. Could you consult a different doctor?


----------

